# Sticky  Dog Food - Deals, Offers, Etc



## Cleo38

In these challenging times everything seems to be getting so expensive so I thought maybe it might be useful if we could have a thread for letting others know of any deals, special offers, etc on dog food that might be helpful to members.

My regular raw dog food suppler was affected by Covid & ceased trading at the beginning of the years, i had been with them for 10yrs & tbh it's a complete shock seeing how expensive other companies are in comparison. With 3 dogs to feed now it has become incredibly expensive.

*So I've been taking advantage of deals but the most amazing sites I have found are on FB & you can get FREE FOOD!!!!*

So these are the links that might be helpful:

*Giving Up The Game | Facebook*

This site advertises game meat for humans as well as dogs. Some members are selling meat (but at a massively reduced cost) but some are giving it away for FREE.

This morning I picked up 50 pigeons for my dogs & the man who had shot the birds (as pest control) said that he struggles to even give them away which is awful. I am going to try & speak to the local food bank to see if they can make use of any or if their members would be interested & I can go & pick up if needed.

*Game Meat For Dogs (GB) | Facebook*

Another amazing site which is all FREE. A few weeks ago I got the following for my dogs:

x6 ducks
x8 pheasants
x4 hares
x6 rabbits
x20 pigeons
x6 partridges

Just join the groups & search for suppliers in your area. Hopefully I can get regular supplies by using these sites & save some £££'s.

Please feel free to add any details of other offers for all sorts of dog food (raw, kibble, wet, etc)


----------



## SbanR

Cleo38 said:


> In these challenging times everything seems to be getting so expensive so I thought maybe it might be useful if we could have a thread for letting others know of any deals, special offers, etc on dog food that might be helpful to members.
> 
> My regular raw dog food suppler was affected by Covid & ceased trading at the beginning of the years, i had been with them for 10yrs & tbh it's a complete shock seeing how expensive other companies are in comparison. With 3 dogs to feed now it has become incredibly expensive.
> 
> *So I've been taking advantage of deals but the most amazing sites I have found are on FB & you can get FREE FOOD!!!!*
> 
> So these are the links that might be helpful:
> 
> *Giving Up The Game | Facebook*
> 
> This site advertises game meat for humans as well as dogs. Some members are selling meat (but at a massively reduced cost) but some are giving it away for FREE.
> 
> This morning I picked up 50 pigeons for my dogs & the man who had shot the birds (as pest control) said that he struggles to even give them away which is awful. I am going to try & speak to the local food bank to see if they can make use of any or if their members would be interested & I can go & pick up if needed.
> 
> *Game Meat For Dogs (GB) | Facebook*
> 
> Another amazing site which is all FREE. A few weeks ago I got the following for my dogs:
> 
> x6 ducks
> x8 pheasants
> x4 hares
> x6 rabbits
> x20 pigeons
> x6 partridges
> 
> Just join the groups & search for suppliers in your area. Hopefully I can get regular supplies by using these sites & save some £££'s.
> 
> Please feel free to add any details of other offers for all sorts of dog food (raw, kibble, wet, etc)


Just out of interest, isn't it difficult to find the lead pellets in shot game?


----------



## simplysardonic

@Cleo38 mind if I sticky this?


----------



## Gemmaa

Great idea!

I never used to rate it (only got offers for cat food) but the Pets at Home VIP card/app sometimes gives a voucher for a free, or half price, 2kg bag of food, or free treats. I currently have a few birthday freebies to get for Bradley.
There were lots of puppy discounts.


----------



## Oof

SbanR said:


> Just out of interest, isn't it difficult to find the lead pellets in shot game?


I've bought pigeon for Finn before, and I found the pellet easily. Only issue I had was there wasn't enougj meat on it to justify the faff of removing bones etc


----------



## Emlar

Edgard and Cooper and Fish4Dogs do sample boxes for £8, good value for money.


----------



## Cleo38

Oof said:


> I've bought pigeon for Finn before, and I found the pellet easily. Only issue I had was there wasn't enougj meat on it to justify the faff of removing bones etc


I just take the feathers off, pellet out & feed. No need to remove bones.


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> @Cleo38 mind if I sticky this?


Good idea


----------



## Cleo38

Bella & Duke - 50% off your first order.

I did this a while ago & it was a great saving. The food is just ok but definitely worth signing up for the offer

50% Off + Free Gift + Free delivery (GA brand) | Bella & Duke Raw Food (bellaandduke.com)


----------



## Jobeth

If I buy anything online I do a search for discount codes and often don’t pay full price. Getting the newsletter often gets you money off and I unsubscribe if it’s for something that I’m not likely to get again.


----------



## Emlar

Also most brands have 'brand ambassadors' on Instagram who have discount codes. Usually 10% but we've had as much as 30% off using these.


----------



## Cleo38

I've not used this supplier but 25% off the first order .... Butternut Box


----------



## Cleo38

I've not used this company but it popped up as in ad in my email account ... 50% discount on first order









Dog Food | Grain Free & Hypoallergenic Dog Food By Ooddles Kitchen


Find the different range of wet, dry and raw dog food by dog food online suppliers UK. Ooddles foods are:- Hypoallergenic, grain-free & contain no nasty fillers.




www.ooddleskitchen.co.uk


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Pooch and Mutt today only 30% off with code SUMMER30 x

Edited to add our order was delivered today and we've got 3 packets for dog treats as a gift  I don't work for them by the way haha


----------



## Jobeth

Yumove has 40% off everything with the code July40.


----------



## Emlar

30% off Forthglade with the code SHOPTODAY (6/8/2022)









Natural Grain Free Dog Food - Natural Dog Food


Shop for natural wet and dry grain free dog food from Forthglade In Devon. Our simple and nutritious recipes are perfect for dogs of all breeds and sizes




forthglade.com


----------



## Silverpaw

Money off Soopa Pets and Lily's Kitchen at the moment.


----------



## Cleo38

25% off your first order with this company 



https://rawpetfoods.co.uk/landing1/


----------



## Marsha81

James Wellbeloved dry food is currently on offer at £6.29 for puppy and junior on Amazon. The senior version is £7.49, all for 2kg bags. The offer lasts for the next 5 days or until allocated stock runs out.


----------



## Cleo38

If anyone raw feeds & fancies a trip to Marden, Kent then you can get some amazing deer carcasses FOR FREE!!!!

I stopped off on the way back from my sister's as I'd seen a post on the FB group Game Meat For Dogs.

In these challenging times I'm doing all I can to save money so this group is definitely worth joining.

Three black sacs filled for my lovely lot


----------



## Jobeth

Dog accessories for discerning hounds from Dapper Dog They have a sale with up to 40% off. I bought their summer/winter/waterproof fleece and they are good quality.


----------



## Marsha81

Cleo38 said:


> If anyone raw feeds & fancies a trip to Marden, Kent then you can get some amazing deer carcasses FOR FREE!!!!
> 
> I stopped off on the way back from my sister's as I'd seen a post on the FB group Game Meat For Dogs.
> 
> In these challenging times I'm doing all I can to save money so this group is definitely worth joining.
> 
> Three black sacs filled for my lovely lot


Cleo, what do you need to do with the carcasses to ready them for the dogs?


----------



## Cleo38

Marsha81 said:


> Cleo, what do you need to do with the carcasses to ready them for the dogs?


Nothing apart from maybe chop some of the larger sections in half. I also got a big bag of organs (lungs, heart, kidneys, etc) that I will feed raw or cook then cut up for training treats.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Barking Heads - this weekend only 15% off all wet food, 20% off 12kg bags of dry food code CELEBRATE22
Lily's Kitchen currently have 25% off
Pooch and Mutt 35% and free treats with code 35AUTUMN


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Just been to PAH and found a new variety of Butchers wet - recovery and revive, chicken and rice in a pack of 4 x 150g trays, definitely going to get some in to try. I thought I'd share in case someone could benefit from trying it.


----------



## Beth78

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just been to PAH and found a new variety of Butchers wet - recovery and revive, chicken and rice in a pack of 4 x 150g trays, definitely going to get some in to try. I thought I'd share in case someone could benefit from trying it.


I will get some of that in to keep if needed, thanks.


----------



## Cleo38

There is also this FB group which has people selling raw dog food at much lower prices 









Raw Bartering UK | Facebook


A group for raw feeders to swap or supply types of PMR foods. If you are a supplier please add your Defra number to your post welcome to all new members please feel free to join OUR PREY MODEL RAW...




www.facebook.com


----------



## simplysardonic

JR currently have Black Friday 15% off across their range:
Shop All


----------



## Jobeth

I got 30% off Yumove with this code: *YUMOVEDOG30*


----------



## Beth78

Jobeth said:


> I got 30% off Yumove with this code: *YUMOVEDOG30*


When would you start using yumove ?

Whisp is about 7yo now but showing no signs of stiffness. Is it a prevention or cure.


----------



## Jobeth

Beth78 said:


> When would you start using yumove ?
> 
> Whisp is about 7yo now but showing no signs of stiffness. Is it a prevention or cure.


My oldest dog is nearly 13 and tore his cruciate ligament at the end of last year. He was on it already as the groomer recommended it. I can only go on experience and the physio said he recovered better than a lot of younger dogs. He gets tired after long walks but doesn’t seem to have arthritis.


----------



## picaresque

‘Free’ 2.5kg bag of Forthglade for new customers, there is a £4.99 delivery fee but still might be worthwhile 








2.5kg Bag of Natural Dry Dog Food


New customer offer: Get 2.5kg of cold pressed for FREE - worth up to £19.99. Limited stock available, buy now whilst you can.




forthglade.com


----------



## lullabydream

Sorry it's late to post, however just letting those with blue light cards know that zooplus offers 10% discount, which you can add to any savings club you have. 

Putting it out there as I was chatting to someone at work about zooplus, which she uses as well and she did not think zooplus would offer this discount


----------



## Arny

Zooplus also currently have 10% off some of their grain free stuff. Use code GRAINFREE-10 at checkout, as shown on the website.
promotion runs till 30th January.


----------

